# Perches, so many shapes!



## Pawbla

I was reading some threads, and I found some things I'm not sure if I'm figuring out what they are used for.

V perches, for example. Why the V shape? For the poops? Why do you want to avoid the poop falling on the floor?

And T perches, why that shape? Why not just a brick-shaped perch? What is the advantage?


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'm not sure why the T perch, other than its just a perch. The V perch really isn't long enough, its so the poo doesn't fall on the bird below.
Dave


----------



## Guest

a t perch is a very simple perch that looks like a sideways T when attached to the wall like this








where as a v perch is just to keep your pigeons from being pooped on from above


----------



## Pawbla

The "T" shape is just for attaching it to the wall?


----------



## Guest

Pawbla said:


> The "T" shape is just for attaching it to the wall?


yes basically... alot of people do multiples attached to one board like say 5 or 6 on one board spaced one foot apart from each other like this


----------



## Pawbla

Ohhh... thanks a lot for the answers


----------



## Crazy Pete

With perches like that don't the birds on the bottem get a lot of poo on thier heads and tails?
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I like things simple and things easy. The best racing loft and hen loft perch that I have found are a one x four with six inch two x fours nailed to it every foot on center. 

These are great. Nothing to scrape the birds just hang it over the edge. I have not found the bottom birds to get pooped on that often. Teaches them to fight for the top perch. I have found the V perches not worth the extra protection. They are my nastiest perches. 

You can look on my web page for examples. The ones above made out of one x fours as the perches look like more work. two x fours are much easier for the perches because you do not need any extra support. I use two nails and some wood glue into each perch. Solid as a rock. 

Randy


----------



## MaryOfExeter

With T perches, I've had quite a few birds end up with at least a little bit on their tails (shows up mostly on the white birds). The droppings do accumulate on the sides of the V perches, unlike the T's which stay pretty clean all the time. But personally, I like the V perches more. In my YB loft, I have 4 small nest boxes above the door, box perches on the back wall, and a mix of V's and T's on the other two walls. The birds don't seem to care which perches they use, as long as it's the top ones first. However, they don't appear to enjoy the box perches much compared to the others, which surprised me.

T perches are of course the easiest and cheapest perches to make. Just chop up some blocks and stick'em on the wall


----------



## Jay3

LokotaLoft said:


> yes basically... alot of people do mutiples attached to one board like say 5 or 6 on one board spaced one foot apart from each other like this



These are great. Even have the corners taken off! These are the most comfortable for a pigeon, as they can stand or lay down if they want to. And they do lay down sometimes. Can't do that on a V perch.! And in colder climates, they're much better, as the bird can lower himself over his feet to keep them warm. Whereas, on a V perch, they have to constantly keep their feet in the same position in order to stay on, with their toes wrapped around the perch part. They may fight for the top perch, that's just in them, but if they were to vote on which style that top perch was, it'd be a T Perch. Much more natural way for a pigeon to stand, or lay down when wanted.


----------



## dennis kuhn

I prefer the t-perch as the birds seem much more comfortable roosting on them. Since I raise/race racing homers, occassionally I'll have a bird injure a leg. With the v-perch, I have found that it is much more difficult for a bird to roost on them when injured. Also like Jay3 mentioned above, birds can cover their feet on t-perches in colder climates. I am from Minnesota, so it isn't uncommon for the temperature to drop well below zero in the winter.

Dennis Kuhn

http://www.pigeonsuppleisplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Yelsob

We raise muffed & unmuffed show breeds. The v style helps keep the muff feathers clean & minimizes damage to the muff feathers.


----------



## velo99

I have been using v perches for a long time. The birds do lay down on them. Most of them have a flat spot on top for the bird to perch on. The poop rolls off the perch. If you put a wire bottom in your cages the poop falls thru and lands on a tray. I run a scraper over them once a week. Takes three minutes to scrape 25 perches. The poop falls thru to the tray. No fuss, no muss. 

yits


----------



## Pawbla

Aren't the wires of the bottom uncomfortable for them to walk on?


----------



## drifter

Would the perches and the entire loft be easier to clean if it was painted with a high gloss enamel paint, or is it better to stay with natural wood?


----------



## Jay3

velo99 said:


> I have been using v perches for a long time. The birds do lay down on them. Most of them have a flat spot on top for the bird to perch on. The poop rolls off the perch. If you put a wire bottom in your cages the poop falls thru and lands on a tray. I run a scraper over them once a week. Takes three minutes to scrape 25 perches. The poop falls thru to the tray. No fuss, no muss.
> 
> yits


The birds may squat down on them, but can't really lay down. They have to hold on to stay on. Not the same. A T-Perch is a much more natural way for them to perch. Pigeons in the natural would perch on a flat surface.


----------



## Jay3

grifter said:


> Would the perches and the entire loft be easier to clean if it was painted with a high gloss enamel paint, or is it better to stay with natural wood?


Paint is easier to clean.


----------



## rfboyer

Jay3 said:


> Originally Posted by grifter:
> Would the perches and the entire loft be easier to clean if it was painted with a high gloss enamel paint, or is it better to stay with natural wood?
> 
> 
> 
> Paint is easier to clean.
Click to expand...

How do you keep from scraping off the paint as well as the poop? The lid of one of our feeders is painted (a long time ago, many layers, and perhaps badly) and everytime I scrape it I get paint chips.  When I get a chance, I'm going to swap it for an idle one and finish it right, if I can.


----------



## Jay3

I mean the nest boxes and the walls. The perches I don't paint, nor the shelves under them. You're right. If it is a surface that needs constant scraping, it will eventually scrape off. But the walls near the perches do get soiled, but I don't scrape them. But I do like to be able to wash them. A sponge with a scrunge thingy on the other side works well. I did the nest boxes, but not the walls. I regret not having done the walls. Now the birds are in, so..........................................................


----------

